# Sticky  Kubota Equipment Technical Reference



## Live Oak

Here is an EXCELLENT technical reference for most Kubota equipment from the good folks at Tractor Smart. If you don't see the information you are looking for on the site give Ronnie Bowman a call and ask him. He is VERY knowledgable and VERY generous with his advice. He was a tremendous help to me when I had my Kubota L245. :thumbsup: 

Kubota Technical Specs.


----------



## LHoyer

*technical reference*

This link is not working.


----------



## HarryG

It didn't work for me either but I went to TractorSmart sight and located the manual page.
Here it is. After you open page click on Manuals.

CLICK HERE 


Harry


----------



## John-in-Ga

Hello Lhoyer, Welcome to Tractor Forum. No, things don’t always work as they should here, but we are striving to get things humming. Stick around and help us with our efforts.

Thanks HarryG, You R one hellava link fixer.


----------



## Live Oak

Sorry guys! No can fixy linky!  This is a pretty old post and evidently there have been some changes to the Tractor Smart website that removed the technical info. table. There is still other great info. on the Tractor Smart website. 

Let me add my welcome to Tractor Forum as well LHoyer.


----------



## stacker

*Hydraulic port for fel*

Looking to see if anyone can tell me where the service taps would be on a l245 if i put an loader on it . Thanks


----------



## Live Oak

Here are some pictures of the power beyond kit that I purchased from Kentucky Tractor Salvage. Basically it is a steel plate that is machined flat on one side with recesses for packings and hyd. hose attachments on the top side in addition to some bolts that secure it to the hydraulics supply. Hope this helps you out.


----------



## Live Oak

These aren't the greatest quality pictures but they are the only ones I have. The light was not so great when I took them.


----------



## Live Oak

Another


----------



## Live Oak

My L245 had the L1200 FEL on it. Hopefully this picture will give you some ideas to help out with fabricating the frame.


----------



## stacker

*Power beyond kit*

Thanks for the pixs. Do you know if kubota sells the power beyond kit? Are a source for one, I found a set of plans to build a factory looking fel for 55.00 on the internet, the fel looks as good as a factory one and can be built for about a 1000.00 in materials. thanks for all the help.


----------



## CT18fireman

Does anyone have a PDF owners / parts manual for that loader for the L245dt?


----------

